# WINDSOR Competition...just picked it up!



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2019)

OK, I got lucky once again on Craigslist. This was listed for only 2 hours when I saw it, and it was only a little over a 30 mile drive from my house.

When I got to the house, it turned out that it was being sold, so this was one of the items that were not going with the family to Florida. I met with the son, and he said it was his father's bike that he purchased new in the '70's. It was well taken care, but hadn't been used in many years and just left to languish in a nice 2-car garage all its life. 

From I can see, with the exception of the dried out tires, it's as it was built...100% original right down to the very pliable, soft hoods. Shimano 600 groupo all around, with Campagnolo wheels! And to my surprise, a leather Kashimax Super Pro saddle. 

I had a Windsor like this many, many years ago, but I'm not sure which model. And finding info on these bikes is like pulling teeth. Not all that much exists...except that there were built in Mexico and that the designs of the bikes were based on Cinelli bikes (because Windsor hired an ex Cinelli employee to do their bikes).

Anyway, extremely light weight bike with beautiful components...including chrome lugs.

Oh, and another deal...$65.... Enjoy these "as purchased" photos!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2019)

@juvela  Roger...any help with this puppy? (Someone said the frame is possibly Columbus double-butted?)


----------



## juvela (Jun 25, 2019)

-----

Here is the manufacturer's catalogue page for the Competition model of 1978.

It is Suntour/Sugino kitted rather than Yoshi.

Specification states frame Columbus DB tubing.

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Windsor-78/windsor3.jpg 

You will be able to determine a specific annum for thine example by reading the codes on its fittings.

If you do not mind a stroll over to BF there have been a number of threads thither upon this model.

Hubs mismatched: Record model rear with Nuovo Tipo model front.

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks Roger!

I also found a 1979 Catalog, but again the Shimano 600 doesn't appear in it for this model. Also, mine looks like an early head badge...so probably early 70's.

I'll still take the two Campy wheels , though, lol.

I did check BF, but nothing is an exact match. Can't wait to start!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2019)

I was nervous that the head tube lugs were pitted...but I was wrong. They cleaned up perfectly! So far everything has just been dust and dirt from sitting all those years. Woohoo!

Oh, and I just found this on VeloBase... 
http://velobase.com/ViewHeadbadge.aspx?ID=bbdf891c-7ab8-4243-83f9-cd4aa25c85e0
Apparently mine is from the 80's. The "W" head badge was newer than I thought...and the photo shows Shimano 600 brakes.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2019)

And I just noticed...the front derailleur is a Dura-Ace, not a 600. Boy, they really mismatched things on this bike!


----------



## slowride (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice bike! Even though some mismatch at least they are all high quality components and all of comparable style /make. I’m sure in the time it takes me to clean a crankset you will have finished the entire bike


----------



## HARPO (Jun 26, 2019)

slowride said:


> Nice bike! Even though some mismatch at least they are all high quality components and all of comparable style /make. I’m sure in the time it takes me to clean a crankset you will have finished the entire bike




Lol! This is what I like about being retired and working on my Toys. I can take as much or as little time in any given day to play with them. I do sometimes get carried away and don't realize how long I've been working on them. All I need is coffee and my stereo playing and I'm a happy boy!!! 

BTW...what I thought was pieces of rust on the hubs turned out to be dirt! First attempt was a light spray of WD-40 on them, and it wiped right off with a paper towel. Hubs are in mint condition!


----------



## juvela (Jun 26, 2019)

-----


Guessing perhaps 'LXXXI for your example.

Have good fun exploring _La Tierra D' ACER-MEX!    _

_-----_


----------



## HARPO (Jun 26, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> Guessing perhaps 'LXXXI for your example.
> ...




I guess 1982 sounds good for it. Ironically, the year my daughter was born.

And, what I didn't really take note of, were chrome dropouts on the front fork and rear. And it's all polishing up!


----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2019)

-----

The manufacturer also employed this same model of Sakae Ringyo Apex chainset on the Super Carrera model of the same era.

Super Carrera was the next one down the range.

There is some ACER-MEX information here for any readers who have not as yet encountered it -

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Mexico/Mexico.htm 

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jul 1, 2019)

Detailing is coming along quite nicely! Chrome is cleaning up as I had hoped.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 5, 2019)

Cleanup is coming along nicely. And as I was hoping, the hubs are in perfect condition. This is just using WD-40 and a paper towel.

Oh...and here is the serial number in case anyone into Windor's would like it.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 6, 2019)

All done. To bad that it's to small a frame for me, but I'll keep it for a while as eye candy.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 6, 2019)

Nice Score !    and     Great work on the clean up.    It's eye candy for sure .    Not understanding why your not gonna ride it ?    Thanks for sharing all the photo's . They really show great detail .    Excellent on all accounts !


----------



## HARPO (Jul 7, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Nice Score !    and     Great work on the clean up.    It's eye candy for sure .    Not understanding why your not gonna ride it ?    Thanks for sharing all the photo's . They really show great detail .    Excellent on all accounts !




Thanks Curtis!

Frame is small for me, as you can tell by the seat and neck height I need to be at to feel comfortable. I'm 6' with long legs, and generally ride 24'' or 25'' frames, or 61cm to 63cm depending on stand-over height.


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2019)

Fred, You definitely can polish up a bike! Great Job!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 13, 2019)

Sven said:


> Fred, You definitely can polish up a bike! Great Job!




My problem is letting them go! I get to attached...


----------



## harpon (Jul 20, 2019)

They used to call them "The Mexican Cinelli" and in the 70's I rode a handful of races where there were several members or most of the Mexican National team in the field- most of those were rather small guys on tiny frames- not much of a wheel to suck ever, but they could sure move those silver  Windsor bikes around, darting in and out everywhere, and formidable climbers.

I have great respect for these bicycles- a nice find.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2019)

what do you do with all these road bikes you buy?


----------



## HARPO (Jul 20, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what do you do with all these road bikes you buy?




If it's a tall frame, I keep it for myself (_like the Panasonic DX-4000 I purchased recently_). Otherwise, I enjoy detailing them...bringing them back to life...and then sell them. It keeps me busy while enjoying the hobby, and having various makes and models to go over.


----------

